# Ball joints and tie rod ends



## Wrinkles08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is there a difference between the ball joints and tie rods on the 2wd drive and the 4wd version of a 96 HB? need to order both sets but it shows a set for the 2wd and then a universal set. Any help would be appreciated!:fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

2wd & 4wd are different...


----------



## Wrinkles08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just on the ball joints though right??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Both, tie rods and ball joints are different.


----------

